# Haibike makes the argument for e-mountain bikes



## Nikolai2 (May 3, 2017)

Sorry but a bike with any type of engine is a MOTORcycle. I am all for e-Bikes to move forward but have them join trails with dirt motorbikes instead of bicycle trails.


----------



## Michael_Ebiker_Dills (May 8, 2017)

Bill, you are so wrong. The singletracks belong to all taxpayers and riders. I guess 5,000 dollar bikes sold by non motorized companies are not "Unmitigated Greed:. Hmmm. Try it, you'll like it.


----------



## Ken_Miner (May 9, 2017)

Bill

I would welcome the opportunity to sit down with you and talk. Just a conversation. I know we haven't met, but I'm just a family man trying to do the best I can. Let me know. My treat.

KM


----------



## Reddi_Kilowatt (May 9, 2017)

I love e-bikes. I just don't want them on trails that regular non-e bikers have fought for and sweated for so long to build. Say no to e-bike industry sales pitches. They'll ruin access and won't really care.


----------



## limbojim (Nov 27, 2015)

Great article, but bike weight doesn't damage trails. I weigh 185 pounds. My eMTB weighs 50. Together we weigh less than my 25 lb Stumpjumper and I did when I weighed 220.

I'll add that I lost those pounds in less than a year riding with pedal assist, so it's clear to me that it's far more bicycle than it is "Moto." I rode "unassisted" for 30+ years, but am in better shape at 50+ than I was at 30...

Quality eMTBs have extremely torque-sensitive pedal assist, and IMBA studies found that such bikes cause no more trail damage than unassisted MTBs. In fact, I would argue that electric assist smooths out my pedal stroke, resulting in LESS spin outs on steep ascents. And the added bike weight affects its handling a bit, but also allows for more stability and control on steep descents.

As with any outdoor recreation, responsible enjoyment should be available to anyone who can benefit/appreciate/promote/CONTRIBUTE. Share the love, stop hating what you don't even know, and try a real electric mountain bike sometime. We'll all get old and/or sick someday, and will need assistance with more than just exploring trails.

Lyme Disease conditions took me off singletrack for several years; pedal assist has brought me back... to LIFE.


----------



## jlbarral (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi guys, 
I am always surprised to know that trails aren't open and public spaces in US. 
Come to old europe and just go ride ! with or without E-help, trails are for every one to share : MTB, hikers, families.

The only limit is to respect the nature, we don't build berms and this kind of things, except in bike parks. We need to stop categorizing MTB : it is a sport made for pedaling in the wild, full stop !


----------



## Klure (Jul 23, 2018)

I am a bit disappointed you only spent 1 question discussing trail access. That IS the most heated and debated topic about eBikes. Just take a few min to read through the eBike Forum here on MTBR. HaiBike says they are "in talks" with some governing bodies... more detail would be great. What is HaiBike actively doing out on the trails to test closing speeds between a rider of an eBike going full turbo mode uphill against someone coming down? Is HaiBike showing up for local trail work days to show they are committed to preserving the trails? Are they showing up to town halls to represent the eBike Community. Why do they think adding a motor does not change the definition of it being a bike? Unlike Europe the US has very different views of trail access and some very contentious battles over land use between bikes, hikers and horseback riders. Just look at Marin and how the Hikers got MTB's closed out of those spaces. Adding a motor makes it easier for anyone to go much faster on flats and uphills than a pedal bike. To just claim that eBikes are here, get used to it, is not going to address the very real concerns many riders have about trail access.
"if" eBikes start to become an issue for trail access due to speed, how does HaiBike think the Land Managers are going to react? Will they go out and check all bikes and only ticket the ebikes.... probably not, blanket bans on ALL wheeled travel area very real possibility.
I love that you interviewed a eBike Manufacturer, but you missed out on asking the really tough questions.


----------



## life (Jul 31, 2011)

I see these ebikes even in here in Slovakia which I would not expect at first as they are quite expensive. And it is nice that people go out and use them (it helps in hilly terrain for sure). And I would not compare it with motorcycles definetly and believe me i dont like those on trails. My only concern was that someone dont missuse it for example to get Strava KOMs as some of us (addicts) work hard to improve and also use it for motivation so this would be demotivating if found out.


----------



## justin7 (Sep 3, 2016)

On downhilll trails who cares, you don't use the motor anyways. But I think they should be banned from uphill human power only single track. There are lot's of trails with fire/logging roads to the top and single track down, I don't really have a problem with ebikes in that setting.


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

Fan of E-bikes or not, those haibike's are FUGLY!!!!


----------



## JackPower CNC (May 9, 2017)

Have you every try hydrogen powered ?


----------



## Andy's_Dad (May 11, 2017)

JimBo glad you're back to life but keep your motorbike off non-motorized trails. Plenty of other places to ride. Best wishes!


----------



## Mark33 (Oct 22, 2015)

The word e-bike is an oxymoron. If you put motor on a bicycle it is now by definition a motorcycle. In this case an e-motorcycle or if you like an e-moped because it is pedal assisted. Anything motorized is not allowed in non-motorized areas. If you want to ride your e-moped where motorcyles are allowed - go for it - but stay out of non-motorized areas. There are tons of areas that allow motorcyles.


----------



## zinger1 (Oct 29, 2016)

Complete Boll0cks about ebikes not causing trail damage
A Lev Turbo wizzed past me up a hill yesterday He was leaving a really distinct tyre track as he went , where as looking back I could hardly see where I had been riding... 
They should stick to motorized trails end of story....


----------



## Iron_Man2 (May 25, 2017)

Sure that electric bike makes you feel like Superman riding uphill but is that mechanical assist what you really need? Maybe what you really need is one less jelly donut?


----------



## hdohse (Jun 2, 2017)

Ken - Thank you again for providing a Haibike for me to race at Sea Otter this year. It was my first opportunity to try an e-Bike. I have been riding MTBs for 20 years... all that time being 100% pacemaker dependent due to heart issues. I have been a battery powered "eRider" for 30 years. Riding the eMTB was awesome! For the first time I could climb without going into oxygen deprivation. For all of you that are perfectly healthyMTB purist you don't know what it is like to overcome the obstacles I have. I own 3 regular MTBs that cost between $5000 and $13,000. I have a road bike, gravel bike and fat bike for snow. I am a founder of the Backcountry Lifeline organization that focuses on providing tools and First Aid training for mountain bikers. I have paid my dues try to bring positive awareness about the MTB community.I have pedaled through every major MTB stage race. Don't hate me because I find joy on an eMTB and provide hope and inspiration to people dealing with heart issues.


----------



## Alexis_Hadjisoteriou (Jul 21, 2017)

Milan Caban mentioned KOMs in Strava.
Is he aware that Strava has a e-MTB category/type? I recently borrowed an e-bike (Focus Jam2) and used it on a trail that I normally ride my MTB - sure, when I went home and looked at my data I was KOM on most sections - changing the type from MTB to e-MTB on Strava put the record straight.
Sure I miss being KOM even for a few short minutes but you need to trust that people will do the "honest thing" and declare the type of bike they used..
As for using e-bikes on regular trails I am all for it- My MTB and body together weigh 105kg which is more than a regular 80kg rider with an e-bike (23kg) would weigh.


----------

